# Buy a New Infiniti, Get a Personal Assistant



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Automakers are stepping up their game to entice car buyers to choose their brand. Upping the ante is Infiniti they have just launched the complimentary Infiniti Personal Assistant benefit. This service offers new Infiniti owners unlimited 24-hour access to a live team of professional assistants.

If you're a new Infiniti owner, you can get a hold of your personal assistant using your mobile phone, either synched in-vehicle through Bluetooth or while you are away from your vehicle. Just some of the services to take advantage of are directory assistance, driving directions, dining suggestions and reservations, movie times and reviews, schedule reminders and stock market information.

"The new Infiniti Personal Assistant benefit is a great addition to the Infiniti Total Ownership Experience, providing true 'anything, anytime, anywhere' concierge service with the personal touch of talking to real people, not some computer data site," said Infiniti Americas Vice President Ben Poore. "There's seemingly no limit what Infiniti Personal Assistant can do for you adding to the pleasure of driving and owning an Infiniti vehicle."

The first luxury automobile brand to offer this type of service in the U.S., owners of the new Infiniti M, G, QX, FX or EX can start using this service right now. If you don't want to talk to an assistant, feel free to get in touch via e-mails, text messaging and online portals. The service comes free for the first four years you own the car, but if you like the service, feel free to renew it for a cost presumably, much less than it would cost to hire someone to pick up your dry cleaning and run your daily errands.

More: *Buy a New Infiniti, Get a Personal Assistant* on AutoGuide.com


----------

